# Fanged frogs found!!



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 18, 2011)

Check it out!

Fanged-Frog Pictures: 9 New Species Found


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 18, 2011)

Old news


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 18, 2011)

Australia has a species of frog with very similar bone protrusions also from its lower jaw, which has been known about for a long time. It is called the Tusked Frog, _Adelotus brevis_ check it out. I think what is exciting is nothing to do with the 'fangs' just that the frogs are new to science.


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 18, 2011)

In all the times I've had to relocate _Adoletus brevis_ for work I've never once remembered to look for the 'tusks' annoys me a little because every time after I've released them I'll remember half a day later, very frustrating.

I agree with GeckP I love that these new animals are still being discovered, I remember one a few years ago, black with bright purple rings as markings, I don't remember where it was found, but it looked gorgeous


----------

